# الأعمال المعدنية



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الأعمال المعدنية 

جزء (1) : عام
1/1 يتضمن القسم 
‌أ-	المصنوعات المعدنية من قطاعات الحديد والصلب والألواح والأسياخ والشرائح والأنابيب والمواسير والمسبوكات وكذلك أنظمة المعادن الأخرى حسب ما هو موضح بالرسومات وحسب الموصف في هذا القسم.
‌ب-	أعمال الدرابزينات .
‌ج-	بوابات الدخول .
‌د-	الأعمال المعدنية للاسوار.
‌ه-	شعار ولوحات مسمى المبنى الخارجى.
‌و-	منشآت المظلات الحديدية.
‌ز-	شرائح التهوية (اللوفرات) والجيرليات.
‌ح-	جسور وممرات صيانة أسقف المسرح
‌ط-	فتحات الدخان
‌ي-	أغطية غرف التفتيش.
‌ك-	المصبعات .
‌ل-	السلالم المعدنية .
‌م-	مخارج الاسطح.
‌ن-	أبواب الكشف.
‌س-	آي أعمال معدنية معمارية أخرى.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/2	التصنيع 
‌أ-	تصنع وحدات المصنوعات المعدنية فى الورشة بقدر ما هو ممكن عمليا . تستخدم مواد بالمقاس والسمك المطلوبين لإنتاج قوة ومتانة مناسبة للمنتج النهائى للاستخدام فى الغرض المصنوعة من أجله . يتم العمل حسب المقاسات الموضحة أو المقبولة على رسومات الورشة التنفيذية باستخدام تفاصيل دقيقة للتصنيع والتثبيت . تستخدم أنواع المواد الموضحة أو الموصفة للمكونات المختلفة للعمل.
‌ب-	يتم تشكيل الأعمال الظاهرة باستقامة خطية صحيحة ومستوية وبزوايا صحيحة وأسطح وحواف مستقيمة وحادة.
‌ج-	تنعم الحواف الظاهرة لتكون بنصف قطر 1 مم تقريبا ما لم يوضح خلاف ذلك.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3 المراجع 
أ-	saso	الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس
saso 39	الاختبار الميكانيكي للوصلات الملحومة
saso 79	منتجات الألمنيوم وسبائك الألمنيوم للتطبيقات المعمارية الجزء 1: الصفائح والألواح الشريطية والقضبان والقطاعات الإنشائية
saso 80	طرق اختبار منتجات الألمنيوم وسبائك الألمنيوم للتطبيقات المعمارية الجزء 1: الصفائح والألواح الشريطية والقضبان والقطاعات الإنشائية
saso 1012	طرق اختبار مواسير الصلب ذات النهاية العادية والمواسير للاستخدامات العامة
saso 1013	مواسير الصلب ذات النهايات العادية الملحومة والمواسير للاستخدام العام
saso 1415	الطلاء بالزنك لمواسير الصلب المجلفنة بالغمس الساخن
saso 1416	طرق اختبار الطلاء بالزنك لمواسير الصلب المجلفنة بالغمس الساخن

ب-	aama	جمعية الصناع المعماريين الأمريكية
amma 603.8	دهان الصبغات العضوى للألومنيوم المنتج بالانبثاق
amma 605.2	الدهان العضوى ذو الأداء العالى للمنبثقات المعمارية والألواح 
amma 606.1	التشطيبات الأنودية الملونة للألومنيوم المعمارى
amma 607.1	التشطيبات الأنودية الشفافة للألومنيوم المعمارى
ج-	ansi	المعهد الوطني الأمريكي للمواصفات القياسية
ansi a 14.3	متطلبات السلامة للسلالم الثابتة
ansi a 202	كتيب مصبعات القضبان المعدنية
د-	astm	الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد 
astm a 27	مسبوكات الصلب ، والكربون للتطبيقات العامة 
astm a 36	الصلب الإنشائى
astm a 48	مسبوكات الحديد الرمادى
astm a 53	المواسير ، صلب ، أسود ، غمس ساخن ، طلاء زنك ، ملحومة وبدون لحام
astm a 123	طلاء الزنك (بالجلفنة بالغمس الساخن) على المنتجات المصنعة من الحديد الصلب
astm a 153	طلاء الزنك (غمس ساخن ) على خردوات الحديد والصلب
astm a 307	أجزاء التثبيت القياسية الملولبة من الخارج من الصلب الكربونى
astm a 325	المسامير عالية القوة لوصلات الصلب الإنشائى
astm a 446	ألواح الصلب ، المغلفة بالزنك (مجلفنة) بطريقة الغمس الساخن ، الخواص الإنشائية ( الطبيعية )
astm a 500	أنابيب الصلب الكربونى الإنشائى المشكلة على البارد ملحومة وبدون لحام المستديرة وذات قطاعات
astm a 501	أنابيب الصلب الكربونى الإنشائى المشكلة على الساخن ملحومة وبدون لحام
astm a 526	ألواح الصلب ، المغلفة بالزنك (مجلفنة) بطريقة الغمس الساخن ذات الصفة تجارية
astm b 209	الألواح والشرائح من سبائك الألومنيوم
astm b 221	قضبان من سبائك الألومنيوم المشكل بالانبثاق ، والأسياخ ، والأسلاك والقطاعات والأنابيب
هـ-	aws	جمعية اللحام الأمريكية
aws b 3.0	إجراءات اللحام وتأهيل الأداء
aws d 1.1	لائحة اللحام الإنشائى – الصلب
و-	sspc	مجلس دهان المنشآت من الصلب
sp-10	التنظيف بالسفع القريب من الأبيض
ps-12.00	دليل اختيار أنظمة الدهان الغنية بالزنك


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/5 النقل والمناولة والتخزين 
‌أ-	توضع المواد فى صناديق شحن وتعبأ حسب المطلوب لمنع التلف ، والصدأ والأشكال الأخرى من الأضرار . تخزن المواد بعيدا عن الطين والأوساخ ويؤمن نظام صرف مياه جيد. تبذل عناية لتجنب الاحتكاك وأى تلف آخر للطلاء النهائى . ويتم حمايتها من التلف أو الاتساخ نتيجة عمليات الإنشاء المجاورة . 
تكون المواد غير ملامسة للأرض باستخدام الألواح المجمعة (Pallets) والمنصات أو الركائز الأخرى. يتم وقاية المواد من الصدأ والضرر.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/4	التقديمات
‌أ-	بيانات المنتج : تقديم معلومات الصانع للمنتج ، ومواصفات ، وتعليمات تركيب المصنوعات المعدنية المتنوعة.
‌ب-	رسومات الورشة التنفيذية: تقديم رسومات الورشة التنفيذية كاملة ، شاملة تفاصيل التصنيع ، والتجميع ، والتركيب لكل مصنع معدنى موضح ، تشمل المساقط الأفقية ، والواجهات والقطاعات والتفاصيل للمصنوعات المعدنية والوصلات. توضح بنود التثبيت واللوازم.
‌ج-	العينات : تقديم عينات للمواد المماثلة ، و التشطيبات والمنتجات النهائية حسب المطلوب من المهندس . تكون العينات بنفس المقاس ، ومأخوذة من مخزون الصانع وكاملة حسب المطلوب للتركيب.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/6	ضمان الجودة
‌أ-	قياسات الموقع : يتم أخذ المقاسات بالموقع قبل تجهيز رسومات الورشة التنفيذية والتصنيع للتأكد من ضبط العمل التام. يتم التنسيق بين جدول التصنيع مع برنامج تقدم العمل لتجنب تأخير الأعمال.
‌ب-	تجميع الورشة : يتم التجميع المسبق للبنود بالورشة لأقصى مدى ممكن وذلك لتقليل الوصلات بالموقع وتجميع الوحدات في الموقع لأقل حد ممكن.
‌ج-	مؤهلات الصناع : تكون مؤسسات لها خبرة ناجحة لمدة 5 سنوات على الأقل فى إنتاج مصنوعات معدنية مماثلة لتلك المصنوعات المطلوبة لهذا المشروع. ويخضع قبول الصانع لاعتماد المهندس.
‌د-	مؤهلات القائمين بالتركيب: تكون مؤسسات لها خبرة ناجحة لمدة 5 سنوات على الأقل فى تركيب مصنوعات معدنية مماثلة لتلك المصنوعات المطلوبة لهذا المشروع ، وتكون مرخصة من قبل صانع المعادن المصنعة . ويكون قبول القائم بالتركيب خاضع لاعتماد المهندس.
‌ه-	أعمال اللحام : تتطابق مع متطلبات الجمعية الأمريكية للحام (aws) – اللائحة القياسية للحام القوس الكهربائي والغاز في إنشاءات المباني وكذلك مع aws d 1.1 – لائحة اللحام الإنشائى لعمليات اللحام، ويكون قبول اللحامين خاضع لاعتماد المهندس.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (2) : المنتجات
2/1 المواد 
‌أ-	عام : تطابق المواد䀠المتطلبات الموصفة لكل بند معين وحيثما لا تكون تلك المتطلبات موصفة بالتفصيل ، تكون المواد مناسبة للغرض من الاستخدام ، كما يتم اعتمادها من المهندس.
‌ب-	الأسطح المعدنية : للمصنوعات من الأعمال المعدنية المتنوعة والتى تكون ظاهرة للرؤيا يجب أن تكون المواد ملساء وخالية من الشوائب مثل التنقير ، علامات اللحام ، علامات السحب ، الأسماء التجارية الموضوعة بالسحب ، والخشونة. 
‌ج-	قطاعات وألواح وأسياخ الصلب الإنشائى : تطابق مقاييس ASTM A 36 أو A 529 .
‌د-	ألواح الصلب التى تثنى أو المشكلة على البارد : تطابق مقاييس ASTM A 239 ، درجة C .
‌ه-	قضبان الصلب للمصبعات : تطابق مقاييس ASTM A 569 أو ASTM A 36 .
‌و-	انابيب الصلب المشكلة على البارد : تطابق متطلبات ASTM A 500 ، درجة B .
‌ز-	أنابيب الصلب المشكلة على الساخن : تطابق متطلبات ASTM A 501 .
‌ح-	المواسير الصلب : تطابق متطلبات ASTM A 53 ، نوع E أو S ، درجة B أوASTM A 501 .
‌ط-	الأعضاء المصنعة بالتشكيل على البارد: تطابق متطلبات ASTM A 607 ، درجة 50 .
‌ي-	الأعضاء المجلفنة المشكلة على البارد : تطابق متطلبات ASTM A 446 ، درجة D ، والجلفنة تطابق ASTM A 525 تخصيص G-90 .
‌ك-	المسبوكات الصلب : تطابق متطلبات ASTM A 27 ، درجة 65- 35 ، الصلب الكربونى متوسط القوة .
‌ل-	مسوبكات الحديد الرمادى : تطابق ASTM A 48 ، درجة 30 .
‌م-	مسبوكات الحديد القابل للطرق : تطابق ASTM A 47 .
‌ن-	ألواح الصلب الكربوني المسحوبة على البارد : تطابق ASTM A 366 .
‌س-	ألواح الصلب المجلفن : تطابق متطلبات ASTM A 446 درجة C ، و مجلفنة طبقا لمقاييس ASTM A 525 ، تخصيص G-90 .
‌ع-	مسامير الهياكل الإنشائية : المسامير ذات القوة العالية تكون مسامير إنشائية مسدسة الرأس للخدمة الشاقة مع صواميل مسدسة للخدمة الشاقة تطابق ASTM A 307 ، A 325 أو A 490 حسب اللازم للأحمال التصميمية وتفاصيل الوصلات .
‌ف-	مولجات الخرسانة (Inserts) : ملولبة أو من النوع ذو الوتد ، مسبوكات حديدية مجلفنة ، إما من حديد قابل للطرق ، ASTM A 47 أو صلب مصبوب ، ASTM A 27 . المسامير والحلقات (الورد) والحاشيات تكون مجلفنة بالغمس الساخن ، ASTM A 135.
‌ص-	مسامير التثبيت : تطابق مقاييسASTM A 307 .
‌ق-	دهان البطانة للصلب الإنشائى (البريمر) : SSPC – Point 2 ، أكسيد الرصاص الأحمر زيتي قاعدي.
‌ر-	الدهان النهائي : يرجع إلى قسم 900 09 – الدهان .
‌ش-	ملاط الحقن الغير قابل للانكماش : سابق – الخلط ، غير مسبب للصدأ ، غير مسبب للبقع، غير دهني ، غير غازي ، منتج جاهز لاستخدام ركام طبيعى ويتطلب فقط إضافة الماء لينتج مادة ملاط حقن قابلة للانسياب ليس لها انكماش نتيجة الجفاف أو هبوط عند أى زمن، وذات قوة ضغط ( لمكعب 50 مم ) لا تقل عن 500 كجم/سم2 بعد 28 يوما.
‌ت-	أسياخ وقضبان وقطاعات وأنابيب الألومنيوم المنتجة بالبثق : تطابق ASTM B 221 ، 6063-T6 ، وتطابق شرائح وألواح الألومنيوم ASTM B 209 سبائك 5052-H32 ، والمواسير الإنشائية والأنابيب (بالبثق) ASTM B 429 .
‌ث-	الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ 
1-	خامة الأسياخ : تطابق ASTM A 276 ، نوع 304 .
2-	الألواح والشرائح : تطابق ASTM A 167 ، نوع 304 .
3-	المواسير : تطابق ASTM A 312 ، نوع 304 .
‌خ-	سبائك النحاس ، النحاس الأصفر 
1-	القطاعات المصنعة بالبثق : ASTM B 249 ، سبيكة UNS No. 36000 (نحاس أصفر سهل القطع).
2-	أنابيب بدون لحام : ASTM B 135 ، سبيكة UNS No. 26000 (نحاس الطلقات الأصفر ، نسبة 70 % نحاس) .
3-	مسبوكات بالرمل : ASTM B 584 ، سبيكة UNS No. 85200 (نحاس أصفر ذو محتوى نحاس عالى).
4-	الألواح والأسياخ : ASTM B 36 ، سبيكة UNS No. 26000 (نحاس الطلقات الأصفر، نسبة 70% نحاس). 
‌ذ-	سبائك النحاس ، البرونز
1-	القطاعات المصنعة بالبثق : ASTM B 455 ، سبيكة UNS No. C 38500 .
2-	مواسير بدون لحامات : ASTM B 43 ، سبيكة UNS No.C 23000 (نحاس أحمر ، 85% نحاس).
3-	أنابيب بدون لحامات : ASTM B 135 ، سبيكة UNS No. C 23000 (نحاس أحمر ، 85% نحاس).
4-	مسبوكات البرونز التركيبى : ASTM B 62 ، سبيكة UNS No. C 83600 ( 85-5-5-5 أو نحاس أحمر تركيبى تجارى ).
5-	مسبوكات بالرمل : ASTM B 584 ، سبيكة UNS No. C 86500 (برونز المنجنيز رقم 1).
6-	الألواح والأسياخ : ASTM B 36 ، سبيكة UNS No. C 28000 (معدن مونتز ، 60 % نحاس).
‌ض-	أدوات التثبيت 
1-	عام : تورد أدوات تثبيت مغلفة بالزنك للاستعمال الخارجى أو حيثما تبنى داخل الحوائط الخارجية ، يتم اختيار أدوات التثبيت حسب النوع والفئة والدرجة المطلوبة.
2-	المسامير والصواميل : نوع ذو رأس مسدس منتظم ، يطابق ASTM A 307 ، درجة A .
3-	مسامير مربعة (Lag bolt) : من نوع ذو رأس مربع.
4-	مسامير الآلات : صلب مغلف بالكادميوم.
5-	مسامير الخشب : من صلب كربونى ذات رأس مسطحة.
6-	الورد (الحلقات) العادية : من صلب كربونى ، مستديرة.
7-	ادوات التثبيت فى المبانى : ذات غلاف تمددى.
8-	مسمار عروة : من النوع ذو الجناح المنقلب.
9-	وردة (حلقة) إحكام : ذات نابض من نوع لولبى من الصلب الكربونى.
10-	أدوات تثبيت تشغيل آلي
‌أ)	ت䙈رد أدوات تثبيت من سبيكة صلب خاص للنوابض تطابق ASTM A227 ، طبقة 1 ذو صلادة 56052 روكويل (Rockwell ) C مغلفة بالزنك مطابقا ASTM A 164 ، نوع RS .
‌ب)	من نوع ذو مسمار بالدفع أو المسمار القصير الملولب حسب المطلوب.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

2/2 البنود المصنعة 
‌أ-	عام : تستخدم مواد ذات مقاس وسمك حسب الموضح بالرسومات ، وحيثما تكون غير موضحة ، تستخدم المقاسات والأسماك المطلوبة لإعطاء القوة والمتانة فى المنتج النهائى . يتم العمل طبقا للأبعاد الموضحة والمعتمدة في رسومات الورشة التنفيذية ، باستخدام تفاصيل ثابتة. يتم التصنيع بالورشة لأقصى مدى ممكن على أن تتم أعمال التجميع والتركيب فقط فى الموقع.
‌ب-	يتم تشكيل الأعمال الظاهرة حسب الخطوط والمناسيب ويكون لها زوايا وأسطح مضبوطة وحواف مستقيمة حادة. وتشكل الأركان المنثنية بأقل نصف قطر ممكن بدون إحداث فصل للجزئيات أو إتلاف العمل.
‌ج-	الدرابزينات والكوبستات : تصنع مجموعات الدرابزين والكوبستات التي عندما تركب تكون قادرة على احتمال حمل مركز مقداره 0.9 كيلو نيوتن KN (200 باوند) تعمل عند أى نقطة وفى أى اتجاه وحمل موزع بانتظام مقداره 0.73 كيلو نيوتن /متر KN/m (50 باوند/قدم) يعمل في آن واحد فى كلا الاتجاهين الأفقى والرأسى.
1-	الدرابزينات والكوبستات من مواسير الصلب المجلفن
‌أ)	تصنع درابزينات وكوبستات المواسير الصلب من مواسير صلب مجلفنة مشكلة على البارد بالتطابق مع ASTM A 500 درجة 40 أو تكون حسب ما يتم التوصية عليه من الصانع لتتطابق مع الأداء الإنشائي ويكون تصميم الدرابزينات والكوبستات حسب الموضح بالرسومات.
‌ب)	التشطيب : تشطب الدرابزينات والكوبستات من مواسير الصلب بدهان يتطابق مع القسم 900 09 – الدهان . ويكون اللون حسب اعتماد المهندس.
2-	درابزينات كابولي حائطية وكوبستات من مواسير الصلب المجلفن
أ)	تصنع درابزينات الكابولى التي تركب بالحائط وكوبستات المواسير الصلب من مواسير وتشكيلات كوابيل صلب مجلفنة مشكلة على البارد بالتطابق مع ASTM A 500 درجة 40 أو تكون حسب ما يتم التوصية عليه من الصانع لتتطابق مع الأداء الإنشائي ويكون تصميم الدرابزينات والكوبستات حسب الموضح بالرسومات.
ب)	التشطيب : تشطب الدرابزينات والكوبستات بدهان يتطابق مع القسم 900 09 – الدهان . ويكون اللون حسب اعتماد المهندس.
3-	الدرابزينات والكوبستات من مواسير الصلب غير القابل للصدأ
أ)	تصنع درابزينات وكوبستات المواسير الصلب غير القابل للصدأ من مواسير صلب غير قابل للصدأ للدرابزينات والكوبستات المتطابقة لمتطلبات ASTM A 312 نوع 304 وتكون حسب ما يتم التوصية عليه من الصانع لتتطابق مع الأداء الإنشائي. تكون المقويات والمثبتات مخفية ومن نفس نوعية المعدن أو من مواد مناسبة وفقا لتوصيات الصانع واعتماد المهندس. تكون كافة التركيبات والمثبتات الاخرى من الصلب غير القابل للصدأ. يكون تصميم الدرابزينات والكوبستات حسب الموضح بالرسومات. تقدم رسومات ورشة تنفيذية توضح اشكال التصميم وتفاصيل التثبيت لاعتماد المهندس.
ب‌)	التشطيب : تشطب درابزينات وكوبستات مواسير الصلب غير القابل للصدأ بتشطيب مصقول نسيجى موحد الاتجاه أو وفقا لاعتماد المهندس.
4-	الدرابزينات والكوبستات من مواسير الالومنيوم
‌أ)	درابزينات وكوبستات من مواسير الألومنيوم مصنعة من مواسير الألومنيوم المطابقة لمقاييس ASTM B 209, B 429 بدرجة حسب توصية الصانع لتلائم الأداء الإنشائى . يكون تصميم الدرابزينات والكوبستات حسب الموضح بالرسومات.
‌ب)	التشطيب : تشطب الدرابزينات والكوبستات الألومنيوم حسب الموضح بالرسومات بالتشطيب التالي : 
1)	تشطيب طلاء بودرة الفرن : بسمك 60 - 80 ميكرون . يكون اللون حسب اعتماد المهندس.
‌د-	بوابات الدخول
1-	البوابات : 
أ)	بوابات قطاعات الصلب المجلفن : تصنع بوابات الدخول للمركبات وللمشاة باستخدام صلب مجلفن وأشكال أنبوبية تتطابق مع ASTM A 36 مجلفنة بالغمس الساخن بالمطابقة مع ASTM A 123 بطبقة تخصيص G – 90 ويتم تشغيل البوابات يدويا. 
2-	الشكل والمقاس : حسب الموضح بالرسومات .
3-	التصنيع
‌أ)	تصنع البوابات طبقا لرسومات الورشة التنفيذية . تقدم عدة تصميمات زخرفية للمهندس للاختيار والاعتماد.
‌ب)	الخردوات : تورد مفصلات مبيته وسقاطات الأبواب والعجلات وقضبان الدليل ومعدات القفل ومجموعة السقاطة الزخرفية ونظام التحكم من الأنواع ذات الخدمة الشاقة حسب الموصى به من الصانع .
4-	التشطيب : تشطيب البوابات بدهان بالمطابقة مع القسم 900 09 – الدهان ويكون اللون حسب اختيار المهندس.
5-	التزجيج : يتم تزويد البوابات بألواح من مادة البوليكربونيت (LEXAN) بسماكة لاتقل عن 8 مم وتكون بلون وتشكيل وفقا للاعتماد .
‌ه-	السور المحيط
1-	أنواع الأسوار : 
أ)	أسوار قطاعات الصلب المجلفن : تصنع أسوار قطاعات الصلب المجلفن باستخدام صلب مجلفن وأشكال أنبوبية تتطابق مع ASTM A 36 مجلفنة بالغمس الساخن بالمطابقة مع ASTM A 123 . بطبقة تخصيص G – 90. 
2-	الأشكال والقطاعات : حسب الموضح بالرسومات. إذا دعت الحاجة تقدم عدة تصميمات زخرفية لاختيار واعتماد المهندس.
3-	التشطيب : يشطب السور بدهان مطابق للقسم 900 09 – الدهان . ويكون اللون حسب اختيار المهندس .
و-	شعار ولوحات مسمى المبنى الخارجي
1-	التصميم : يصنع شعار وتصنع لوحات مسمى المبنى الخارجي من خلفية من الرخام الابيض بسمك 30 مم وتكون باطار من الرخام الاسود بسمك 30 مم وتكون احرف المسمى وتشكيلات الشعار من النحاس المطلى بطبقة حماية شفافة صلدة . يتم الرجوع للرسومات من أجل موجز التصميم ويقدم التصميم التفصيلى للصانع والتفاصيل الإنشائية شاملة طريقة التثبيت وعينات من المواد لمراجعة واعتماد المهندس قبل التصنيع .
2-	المقاس والمكان : حسب الموضح بالرسومات .
3-	الطبقة المغلفة للحماية : يكون نوع الطبقة المغلفة للحماية الشفافة وطريقة تطبيقها وعدد الطبقات حسب الموصى به من الصانع للاستعمال المراد.
ز-	منشآت المظلات المعدنية
1-	منشآت مظلات معدنية مصنعة من مواسير وألواح وقطاعات الحديد المشكل على البارد والمجلفن بالغمس على الساخن والمطابقة لمقاييس ASTM A 500. تكون منشآت المظلات المعدنية مطابقة لمتطلبات القسم 120 05 – الصلب الإنشائي. تكون المظلات بأسقف تغطية هرمية من البولي ايثليين عالي الكثافة بسماكة ملائمة للاستخدام المطلوب وفقا لتوصيات الصانع واعتماد المهندس. تكون المقاسات والأشكال حسب الموضح بالرسومات.
أ)	التشطيب : تشطب كافة العناصر الحديدية الظاهرة بالطلاء وفقا لمتطلبات القسم 09900 – الدهانات بلون حسب اعتماد المهندس.
ب)	الخرسانة : يجب أن تطابق أعمال الخرسانة والشدات وحديد التسليح للقواعد متطلبات الباب الثالث – الخرسانة.
ح-	شرائح التهوية (اللوفرات) والجيرليات
1-	شرائح التهوية والإطارات : تورد شرائح التهوية الألومنيوم القياسية للصانع والملائمة للاستخدام المحدد بالرسومات :
أ)	المعدن المصنع : شرائح تهوية وإطارات معدنية مشكلة ثابتة عيار 12 (سمك 2.80 مم ) وتركب أعضاء تقوية حيثما يطلب .
ب)	المثبتات والمسامير : نوعية الصلب المجلفن .
ج)	الخردوات : تورد كافة الخردوات المطابقة لمتطلبات القسم 08710 – خردوات التشطيب .
د‌)	شبك الطيور (حيثما يطلب) : 12.7 مم شبكة × 1.6 مم قطر صلب مجلفن في إطار حابس.
2-	الجيريليات (حيثما تطلب) : تستخدم جيريليات الألومنيوم القياسية للصانع والملائمة للاستخدام المحدد بالرسومات والمطابقة لمتطلبات المحددة في هذا القسم .
3-	التصميم والتصنيع : تقدم تصميمات䀠زخرفية متنوعة لاختيار واعتماد المهندس . تصنع وحدات تشكيلات شرائح التهوية والجيريليات طبقا لرسومات الورشة التنفيذية المعتمدة. تقدم رسومات ورشة تنفيذية توضح الأشكال التصميمية وتفاصيل التثبيت لاعتماد المهندس. يستخدم شبك حماية من الطيور والحشرات حسب المحدد بالرسومات .
4-	التشطيب : يستخدم تشطيب الصانع القياسي حسب المحدد بالرسومات وطبقا للتالي : 
أ‌)	تشطيب بودرة الفرن : تصميم قياسي بسمك يتراوح بين 60 – 80 ميكرون.
ب‌)	يكون اللون حسب اعتماد المهندس من نطاق نشرات الألوان القياسية.
ط-	جسور وممرات صيانة أسقف المسرح: تكون مصنعة من الصلب الانشائي المطابق لمقاييس ASTM ووفقا لتوصيات الصانع للنوعية المستخدمة المحددة لتحمل الاحمال الانشائية التصميمية . يكون الشكل والتصميم والمقاسات وفقا للمحدد بالرسومات ووفقا لاعتماد المهندس. يتم تقديم رسومات ورشة تنفيذبة توضح التصميم الانشائي والاشكال وتفاصيل التركيب للاعتماد من المهندس. تكون المواد والتشطيبات مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية التالية:
1.	Suspension Members, Beams, Joists, Balusters, Railing and Framing: Structural Steel, ASTM A 36.

2.	Floor Grating: Steel bars for grating shall conform to ASTM A 569 or ASTM A 36. Rods for grating crossbars shall be ASTM A 510.

3.	Floor Plates: Galvanized steel checkered plates conforming to ASTM A446 Grade C with a minimum thickness of 6 mm.

4.	Grid Pipes: Shall be fabricated of hot-dipped seamless galvanized steel pipe, cold formed, conforming to ASTM A 500, size and shape as shown on drawings.

5.	Welding: Conform to requirements of ANSI/AWS-D1.1 – continuous type welding.

6.	Finish for Catwalk: Galvanized exposed finish. 
ى-	أغطية غرف التفتيش وإطاراتها: من مسبوكات من الحديد الزهر الرمادى ، تتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM A 48 أو BS 497 ، الملحق A ، للخدمة الشاقة والمتوسطة، ومقاساتها حسب الموضح بالرسومات .
ك-	المصبعات
1-	مصبعات من الحديد الغير قابل للصدأ (Stainless Steel ) : تكون المصبعات وإطاراتها من الحديد الغير قابل للصدأ (Stainless Steel ) الذي يتحمل الخدمة الشاقة ويطابق متطلبات ASTM A 167, ASTM A 276, ASTM A 312 نوع 304 . تكون المقاسات حسب الموضح بالرسومات .
2-	مصبعات أغطية خنادق من الحديد الزهر : تكون المصبعات من مسبوكات حديد الزهر الرمادي ، من نوع يتحمل الخدمة الشاقة ، تتطابق مع متطلبات ASTM A 48 أو BS497 ، الملحق A . تكون الإطارات من الصلب . تكون المقاسات حسب الموضح بالرسومات .
ل-	السلالم المعدنية (البحارى) 
1-	تصنع وتركب السلالم المعدنية فى الأماكن الموضحة بالرسومات وتكون مقاساتها وأشكالها وتفاصيلها وتثبيتها حسب الموضح بالرسومات واعتماد المهندس.
أ)	سلالم الألومنيوم : تصنع من قضبان وأشكال الألومنيوم المبثوق المطابق لمقاييس ASTM B 221 بأسياخ درجات مبرشمة وتكون أسطح أسياخ الدرجات مانعة للانزلاق لكل درجة بقطر 32 مم وبتباعد 300 مم من المركز إلى المركز يتم تركيب درابزين جانبي مستمر حيثما هو موضح بالرسومات .
1) التشطيب : تشطب أنودي مطابق لمقاييس AA C22A42 بسمك لا يقل عن 22 ميكرون وبلون حسب اعتماد المهندس . تكون طبقة طلاء الحماية بالمصنع من اللاكر الاكريليك الشفاف أو آي طبقة طبقا لمقاييس AAMA 602.2 بسمك غشاء جاف لا يقل عن 0.5 مم أعلى طبقة
ب)	سلالم الصلب المجلفن : تكون أجزاؤها من الصلب المجلفن تتطابق مع مقاييس ASTM A 25 نوع G – 90 ، شاملة أسياخ الدرجات ، والكوابيل والقضبان وأدوات التثبيت. وأسياخ الدرجات تكون من أسياخ من الصلب الإنشائي بقطر 20 مم توضع على مسافات 300 مم من مراكزها . ويوضع قضيب جانبي مستمر حيثما هو موضح بالرسومات . يتم تأمين سطح ضد الانزلاق أعلى كل سيخ درجة حسب ما هو موصى من الصانع وحسب اعتماد المهندس .
م-	مخارج الأسطح
1-	غطاء فتحة مخارج الأسطح يكون ذو ضلفة واحدة من منتجات الصانع القياسية ليناسب تماما الفتحة حسب الموضح بالرسومات ويكون كاملا بالإفريز ، ونظام التثبيت والحشيات وحشيات السطح المعدنية، وباقى الملحقات المطلوبة للتركيب الكامل.
2-	يصنع الباب والإفريز من ألواح الصلب (ألواح ساندويتش) (Sandwich panels) وبداخلها عازل من البوليوريثين الصلد لا يقل سمكه عن 25 مم . ويورد غطاء فتحة السقف مع خردوات الصانع القياسية شاملة عامود الأمان .
ن-	حواف السلالم الخرسانية وأرصفة التحميل: تكون حواف السلالم الخرسانية وأرصفة التحميل من الحديد الزهر . تكون المقاسات والاشكال والتفاصيل وفقا للمحدد بالرسومات.
ص-	أبواب وألواح الكشف : تأمين أبواب كشف حيثما هى مطلوبة ، من مواد ومقاسات وأشكال حسب الموضح بالرسومات .


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

2/3 التصنيع 
‌أ-	تصنع الوحدات المعدنية بالورشة حيثما كان ذلك قابلا للتطبيق ، وتستخدم مواد من المقاس والسمك المطلوبين للحصول على القوة والمتانة المناسبتين فى المنتج النهائى لغرض الاستخدام. يتم العمل حسب المقاسات الموضحة أو المقبولة فى رسومات الورشة التنفيذية باستخدام تفاصيل تصنيع ثابتة ومدعمة. تستخدم أنواع المواد الموضحة أو الموصفة لمختلف أجزاء العمل. 
‌ب-	يتم تشكيل الأعمال المكشوفة مطابقة للخطوط والمستويات مع زوايا وأسطح مضبوطة وحواف مستقيمة حادة.
‌ج-	تسوى الحواف المكشوفة إلى استدارة ذات نصف قطر حوالى 1 مم ما لم يوضح خلاف ذلك.
‌د-	تشكل أركان المعدن المثنى بأقل نصف قطر ممكن بدون إحداث انفصال للجزئيات أو إتلاف العمل.
‌ه-	تلحم الأركان بلحام مستمر وبالتطابق مع توصيات aws . وتجلخ الوصلات المكشوفة لتكون ناعمة ومتساطحة وتتماشى مع الأسطح المجاورة .
‌و-	تشكل الوصلات المكشوفة لتكون وصلات شعرية ناعمة ومتساطحة ، باستخدام أدوات تثبيت غير ظاهرة أينما كان ذلك ممكنا . وتستخدم أدوات التثبيت الظاهرة من النوع الموضح ، أو عندما تكون غير موضحة ، تستخدم مسامير من النوع ذو الرأس المسطحة.
‌ز-	يتم توريد أجزاء التثبيت من النوع الموضح ، وتكون منسقة مع هيكل التثبيت ومع جدول تقدم الأعمال . وتصنع أدوات التثبيت وتوضع على مسافات لتأمين تثبيت مناسب للاستخدام المطلوب للأعمال .
‌ح-	تقطع وتقوى وتثقب وتلولب المصنوعات المعدنية الموضحة ليركب عليها الخردوات والبنود المشابهة من الأعمال .
1-	أجزاء التثبيت الظاهرة : من مواد متوافقة وبصفة عامة تتماشى من حيث اللون والتشطيب ، وتتوافق مع المواد التى تركب عليها أدوات التثبيت هذه .
2-	تؤمن التفريزات والعراوي والكوابيل الضرورية لتجميع العمل بطريقة متقنة ومتينة . وتثنى حواف البنود ذات الشفة لتثبيت الاتصال بالبياض فى حالة وجود بياض تثقب و/أو تخرم ثقوب المسامير ، ويتم إخفاء أدوات التثبيت كلما كان ذك ممكنا. 
3-	توفر أسماك المعادن وتفاصيل التركيب أو التثبيت لتعطى قوة ومتانة كافيين . تشكل الوصلات المعرضة للعوامل الجوية بطريقة بحيث لا تحتفظ بالمياه.
4-	عندما تتلامس معادن غير متشابهة ، أو عندما يكون الألومنيوم متصلا بالخرسانة أو المونة أو المبانى، أو الأخشاب المبللة أو المعالجة بالضغط ، أو مواد ذات قابلية للامتصاص ومعرضة للبلل ، يتم حماية الأسطح بطبقة من دهان بيتومينى ، ما لم يوصف خلاف ذلك ، لمنع عوامل الجلفنة أو الصدأ .
‌ط-	الجلفنة : تأمين طبقة مغلفة من الزنك لتلك البنود الموضحة بالرسومات وموصفة بأنها مجلفنة باستخدام طريقة الغمس الساخن بعد التصنيع بالتطابق مع ما يلى :
1-	astm a 153 لجلفنة الحديد والخردوات من الصلب .
2-	astm a 123 لجلفنة أشكال وألواح وأسياخ وشرائط الحديد المسحوب والمضغوط والمطروق ، بسمك 3 مم وأكبر .
3-	astm a 386 لجلفنة منتجات الصلب المجمعة.
‌ي-	الدهان الأولى بالورشة
1-	تطلى المصنوعات المعدنية بدهان أولى بالورشة ما عدا تلك الأعضاء أو الأجزاء التى ستبيت فى الخرسانة أو المبانى ، والأسطح أو الحواف التى ستلحم ميدانيا والأسطح المجلفنة ، ما لم يبين خلاف ذلك .
2-	تزال القشور والصدأ والمواد الضارة الأخرى قبل وضع طبقة دهان الورشة . يتم تنظيف وإزالة الصدأ الثقيل وتفكك القشور الناتجة عن مصنع السحب بالمطابقة مع مقاييس sspc sp – 2 – التنظيف بالعدد اليدوية أو sspc sp-3 - التنظيف بالعدد التى تدار بالطاقة أو sspc sp-6 التنظيف التجارى بالسفع . وتزال الزيوت والشحومات والملوثات المشابهة بالتطابق مع مقاييس sspc – sp1 – التنظيف بالمذيبات .
3-	عقب إعداد السطح مباشرة ، يطلى بالفرشاة أو يرش الدهان الأولى بالتطابق مع تعليمات صانع الدهان ، بمعدل يكفى لتكون طبقة منتظمة جافة ذات سمك 0.05 مم لكل طبقة . وتستخدم طرق للدهان ينتج عنها تغطية كاملة للوصلات والأركان والحواف وجميع الأجزاء الظاهرة .
4-	تطلى البنود المعدنية المصنعة بوجه واحد من الدهان الأساسى بالورشة ما عدا الأجزاء التى لا يمكن الوصول إليها بعد التركيب فتطلى بوجهين من الدهان . ويتم تغيير لون طبقة دهان الوجه الثانى لتميزها عن طبقة الدهان الأولى .


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 3 ) : التنفيذ 
3/1 المعاينة
‌أ-	تعاين الأماكن ومتطلبات العمل للمناطق التى يتم تركيب المصنوعات المعدنية فيها. ولا يبدأ العمل حتى تصحح جميع الأوضاع الغير مرضية.

3/2 التجهيز 
‌أ-	يتم التنسيق مع رسومات ضبط الوضع والمخططات البيانية والتعليمات والإرشادات الخاصة بالتركيب أو التثبيت مثل الأجزاء الموضوعة داخل الخرسانة ، ومسامير التثبيت والبنود المتنوعة التى لها أجزاء تثبيت متكاملة معها توضع داخل إنشاءات الخرسانة أو المبانى. يتم تنسيق تسليم مثل هذه البنود مع الأعمال التي لها علاقة بها من أجل التركيب.
‌ب-	تؤخذ المقاسات بالموقع (على الطبيعة ) قبل تصنيع وتسليم المصنوعات المعدنية للتأكد من أن الأعمال تركب بإحكام تام .
‌ج-	توضع طبقة مغلفة من البيتومين اللدن على الأسطح الغير ظاهرة من المصنوعات المعدنية والتى سيتلامس المعدن عندها مع مواد أخرى غير مشابهة، موضوعة فى الخرسانة أو المبانى وفى الأحوال التى يحتمل وجود رطوبة فيها لمنع صدأ المعدن.

3/3	التركيب 
‌أ-	تركب الوحدات بحيث تسمح بتمدد وانكماش تحت مدى درجات حرارة محيطة من صفر – 49 درجة مئوية على الأقل بدون أن يسبب ذلك أى تشوه للوحدات وأى إجهادات زائدة على اللحامات وأدوات التثبيت.
‌ب-	يضبط وضع المصنوعات المعدنية بدقة فى أماكنها وعلى استقامة ومناسيب حسب الموضح بالرسومات وتكون رأسية ومستوية ومضبوطة ويكون ذلك مقاسا من خطوط ومناسيب محددة .
‌ج-	التثبيت في الموضع : يتم تأمين معدات تثبيت حيثما يلزم لتأمين تنفيذ وضع بنود المصنوعات المعدنية فى مواضعها شاملة أجزاء التثبيت الملولبة للأجزاء المثبتة داخل الخرسانة أو المبانى والمسامير المفصلية والمسامير الداخلة ومسامير الخشب ، وأجزاء الوصل الأخرى حسب المطلوب.
‌د-	يتم تأمين شكالات وأدوات تثبيت مؤقتة فى أعمال الشدة للبنود التى توضع داخل الخرسانة والمبانى أو أعمال الإنشاء المماثلة.
‌ه-	القطع والتجهيز
1-	يتم عمل القطع والتثقيب واللحام والتجهيزات المطلوبة لتركيب المصنوعات المعدنية .
2-	تضبط الوصلات المكشوفة بدقة مع بعضها لتكوين وصلات شعرية محكمة . وتلحم الوصلات التى لا يتم تركها كوصلات مكشوفة ولكن لا يمكن لحامها بالورشة لدواعى حدود حجم الشحن الممكن. تجلخ الوصلات لتصبح ناعمة وترمم الدهانات المطلية بالورشة.
3-	لا تلحم أو تقطع أو تبرد الأسطح الظاهرة التي لا يمكن معالجتها تماما بالموقع .
4-	يتم تثقيب ثقوب المسامير وإخفاء أدوات التثبيت كلما أمكن ذلك ، وتجلخ النهايات المكشوفة والحواف لتصبح ناعمة ، مع استدارة الأركان قليلا.
‌و-	اللحام بالموقع : يتطابق مع لائحة aws لإجراءات اللحام بالقوس الكهربائي المحمية يدويا ، مظهر وجودة اللحامات المصنوعة والطرق المستخدمة لتصحيح أعمال اللحام.
‌ز-	اللحام بسبائك اللحام : يتطابق مع توصيات كتيب aws للحام ، جزء 2 ، الفصل 12- اللحام بسبائك اللحام . يستخدم فقط لملئ أو إحكام الوصلات ولكن لا يستخدم لإعطاء قوة ميكانيكية. وحيثما تكون الوصلات الملحومة ظاهرة للرؤيا تشطب لتتماشى مع تشطيبات المعادن المجاورة وتنفذ بحيث لا تلاحظ بقدر الإمكان .


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

3/4 الدهان 
‌أ-	ترميم الدهان : بعد التركيب مباشرة ، تنظف اللحامات الموقع ، والوصلات المربوطة بمسامير والمناطق المحتكة من دهان الورشة . يتم دهان الأجزاء التالفة بنفس الدهان المستخدم لدهان الورشة الأساسى . ويتم الدهان بالفرشاة أو الرش لينتج طبقة دهان جافة ذات سمك يتطابق مع ذلك الدهان الموصف فى القسم 900 09 – الدهان 
‌ب-	الدهان النهائى : يكون دهان المصنوعات المعدنية الغير مشطبة أو ذات دهان الورشة الأولى المطلوب لها دهان بالموقع متطابق مع القسم 900 09 – الدهان .


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## محمد عيد سرحان (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مطلوب جدول بيانات قطاعات الحديد المستخدم فى تشكيل الأعمال الحديديه مثل الجمالونات ومايماثلها


----------

